# Lightroom Web Version - Does it have a histogram?



## simonworledge (Nov 17, 2020)

Tinkering with photos on my computer at work using the web-based version, but I can't find the histogram - any thoughts? I have tried Googling, but with no immediate success.
(I'm using Chrome browser (Version 86.0.4240.198 (Official Build) (64-bit )) in Windows 7 (yes, I know!...))


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2020)

No, I'm pretty sure that the Histogram hasn't been implemented in LrWeb.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2020)

Sort of.  The Histogram is a prominent part of Lightroom Classic.   However, the Lightroom cloud based version does not specifically display a histogram.   In Lightroom (cloudy) if you open the Tone Curve develop you can see a histogram in the background of that tool.
If you are referring to the tools available at Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom, the tone curve does not seem to be an option


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 17, 2020)

There isn't a Histogram on the web version currently and, as Cletus said, no Tone Curve either.


----------

